# Seeking Information: Form 80



## engadnan1989 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi, i have been asked to provide Form 80 with the following message. Where can i access Form 80? Is this an online form to be filled or it has to be typed, signed, and attached?

Complete Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment. This is a supplementary form required to support your visa application.

This form may be accessed from your ImmiAccount Application Details page. Log into your ImmiAccount at ImmiAccount


----------



## shihabbd99 (Jul 17, 2017)

engadnan1989 said:


> Hi, i have been asked to provide Form 80 with the following message. Where can i access Form 80? Is this an online form to be filled or it has to be typed, signed, and attached?
> 
> Complete Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment. This is a supplementary form required to support your visa application.
> 
> This form may be accessed from your ImmiAccount Application Details page. Log into your ImmiAccount at ImmiAccount


Type form 80 on internet

Then you will get the form 80.


----------



## engadnan1989 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thank you. I thought that it's a form to be filled via Immi Account. For those who have filled it previously, can we Type the form or should we fill it via Pen?


----------



## lilpenguinlost (Apr 28, 2016)

> i have been asked to provide Form 80 with the following message. Where can i access Form 80?


Full listing of forms - search for "Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment"

Or this is the direct link to the form



> Is this an online form to be filled or it has to be typed, signed, and attached?


- Save the pdf file to your computer
- Open in Adobe Reader and fill it in
- Use File --> Save - to save it each time you finish editing it (1st time I had to do File --> Save As, then afterwards it allowed me to just use Save)
- When completed:
--- print out the document
--- sign and date page 17
--- scan the printed pages to pdf

When you do evidence upload, there is a filesize limit of 5mb per file
If when you scan the 18 page document, it goes over 5mb - then use the following method:
- print pages 1 to 16 to pdf
- print page 18 to pdf
- print page 17 out on paper, sign it and date it
- scan the signed page 17 to pdf

Finally, join the pdf pages together using either:
- a site like pdfjoiner.com 
- or if you're worried about personal information uploaded online, download and install software like PDFsam


----------

